
Rider – New Cross-Platform .NET IDE (by Jetbrains) - factorialboy
https://www.jetbrains.com/rider/
======
SomeHacker44
Been using it since the beginning of 2017. Great IDE with good Unity
integration. Especially as I use IntelliJ/Cursive for the server side of the
application.

